

BP employees accused of rewriting environmental record on Wikipedia - denzil_correa
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57575460-93/bp-accused-of-rewriting-environmental-record-on-wikipedia/

======
sli
It appears that the account in question hasn't actually edited any articles,
only talk pages and his own user page.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=User:Arturo_at_BP&...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=User:Arturo_at_BP&oldid=492023921)

